# Anyone on Prozac?



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

I have been taking Prozac for 6 weeks now. Initially had a headache for about the 1st week. Then went away. Felt ok for a while. Now for the past week in addition to all my GI symptoms, I have started having other symptoms that may or may not be the prozac. I take it every night around 10 pm. Since last thursday, when I wake up the next morning I don't feel well. When I get to work, I feel shaky, lightheaded a little "spacey." I have been blaming this all on my GI symptoms, but now am wondering. I do tend to start to feel better around 5-6 pm. I take my prozac at 10 pm and the next morning the same thing. Any one have any input in this area? I assumed that side effects came on within a few days of starting and then went away. These started probably 5 weeks into taking it. I DO believe it is helping so I hate to stop it. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Really difficult one Lauri and I'd urge you to speak to your doctor. I was put onto Prozac (I'm assuming this is for anxiety and/or depression???) and it didn't suit me at all - infact I had involuntary spasms - nearing a fit - which is very, very rare and happened about a week into starting the medication. I'd have said (and I must stress I'm not medical - but a "patient") that by this time - those sorts of symptoms (which are by no means uncommon) should have settled down - if you'd said you'd only be taking a week or maybe 2 - then I'd have said just persevere.I now take Mitrazapene (sometimes called Zisprin - which is the soluble version) - which is not widely prescribed - I've been on it (30mg which I take last thing at night) for just over a year and have been well for nearly a year - though I have gained rather too much weight.So, I wouldn't worry unduly - stress to your doctor that you can see the benefits - maybe he'll try you on a slightly lower dose (I don't think you say what dose you are on - do you?) but yeah, after 5 weeks I think you need to check in just to make sure you are on the right medication for you. Good luck - let us know how you go on.Sue


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

Lauri -I've been on Prozac for over 10 years now. It's been such a long time that I don't really remember having any side effects in the beginning. It is always a good idea to contact your doctor with any troubles.Hope you are feeling better soon !Jodie


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

I actually talked to my dr. yesterday. She said the side effects could be coming from Prozac so to stop for a few days. I did not take one last night. I woke up in the middle of the night with tremendous anxiety. I thought my mind was going to snap. I just felt like I couldn't control anything. Had the shakes. I took a lorazapam and went to bed. After a while I settled down and was able to sleep. When I awoke this morning, I again was quite agitated. This may be from not taking the pill. I can say I DO feel better today from not taking it. I don't feel the "spaciness and fuzziness" in my mind like yesterday. I'm going to stay off it for a few more days. If I continue to feel better, my dr. will have to try something else. The full side effects had just kicked in last week when all this discomfort started. The ONE good one was that I had no appetite. I could see I was losing some weight. I'm sure that will return now that I am off it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh bless - well hang in there - I'm sure its a matter of finding something that suits you - these anti-d's are very ideosyncratic. I note that on another thread, you are asking about the "correct dose" of Prozac - I'd have to stress again - this is very much an individual thing - like I said I'm on 30mg at night of mitrazapene.Keep working closely with your doctor - I'm sure things will settle down - but you have to give it time.Take careSue


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

You sound like you have the exact same symptoms as I did when I started with Prozac. It does pass after a while. I have been on it for 3 months now and it's made such a huge difference to my life. I hope I don't have to be on it for too much longer though. I feel 100% better!


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

I have been off the prozac now for about 10 days and I feel physically MUCH better. I don't know what that was doing to me. I guess it's just not the anti-d for me. I'm going to stay off them for a bit. See how I do. I know I can always call the dr. and have her try something else. I took Paxil years ago and that worked well. The only thing I do remember that was bad was the sexual side effect. Which I didn't like. Well we'll see what happens. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

It's important to wean off many of the antidepressants and not stop cold turkey as you can have horrible withdrawal. When I was switching from Prosac to another anti, we weaned me for about a week. So, please be careful when you hear a doc say, just don't take it for a few days and see how you feel. It's also a possibility you could switch and take the prosac in the am. I took mine with my coffee in the morning. Good luck, hope you feel better!


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks. I do feel better off it. But agree, perhaps she should have had me snap it in half and only take 1/2 for a few nights. In the future I'll do that on my own!


----------



## 16789 (Mar 26, 2007)

I would take the prozac feeling pretty normal, and then I would feel like I was starting a panic attack, so I would try eating crackers and bread and drinking water to get it out of my system. I told my doctor after 2 days that I didn't want to take it and she said okay, and that it's half-life (i'm not sure exactly how long it is) would cause it to be in my system for 2 weeks.


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah I honestly feel that it made me feel better depression wise, but also made me more jittery. I took it for 6 weeks and would agree that it takes at least 2 weeks to get out of your system. I have not taken it for about that time and still suffer from the sexual side effect. Hopefully that will go away soon.


----------

